# [SOLVED][gadu]Gnu Gadu nie chce się uruchomić

## Mr Adam

Po prostu nie chce mi sie uruchomić gnu gadu, error:

```
localhost adam # gg2

** (gg2:6824): WARNING **: Unable to read configuration file for plugin xosd

** (gg2:6824): WARNING **: Unable to read configuration file for plugin jabber

** (gg2:6824): WARNING **: Unable to read config file for plugin sms

** (gg2:6824): WARNING **: Unable to read config file for plugin update

** (gg2:6824): WARNING **: Unable to read configuration file for plugin 

** (gg2:6824): WARNING **: Unable to read configuration file for plugin aaway

** (gg2:6824): WARNING **: Unable to read configuration file for plugin 

Segmentation fault
```

----------

## no4b

Pomijając fakt, że ten program jest beznadzieny... albo spróbuj przekompilować bez optymalizacji, albo odpal pod gdb i zobacz na czym się konkretnie wywraca.

----------

## PsychoX

dobra rada Mr Adam:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526527.html

----------

## m010ch

Hehe - widzę, że no4b nie przepuści okazji, żeby nie dowalić jakiemuś softowi na GTK  :Wink: 

Chociaż w tym przypadku trudno nie przyznać mu racji - GNU Gadu ssie - jest niestabilne i ma jakieś takie swoje wewnętrzne fuj.

Ze swojej strony polecam Gajima + transporty   :Cool: 

A co do problemu - jakiej wersji GNU Gadu używasz?

----------

## Mr Adam

pierwszy raz słyszę że gnu gadu jest do d...

używam kadu na gnome, ale po ostatnich problemach z qt ( fonty, problem już rozwiązałem ) niesmak pozostał  :Wink: 

GTK rulezz  :Razz: 

----------

## m010ch

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> pierwszy raz słyszę że gnu gadu jest do d...

 

Naprawdę? To powszechnie wiadomy fakt  :Smile: 

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> GTK rulezz 

 

No ba! GTK power! Let's the flame begin!  :Wink: 

A tak bardziej w temacie - używasz 2.2.6-r1 z gałęzi stabilnej, czy może aktualnie najnowszego 2.3.0 z gałęzi "niestabilnej"?

----------

## skazi

To GNU Gadu ma jakąś wersję stabilną?  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *skazi wrote:*   

> To GNU Gadu ma jakąś wersję stabilną? 

 

tak, ... z nazwy  :Cool: 

----------

## m010ch

Dlatego pisałem o wersji z gałęzi stabilnej Gentoo, nie o wersji stabilnej samego programu (która pojawi się chyba nie wcześniej niż wersja stabilna E17)  :Laughing: 

----------

## 13Homer

Ja używam Gnu Gadu w wersji 2.3.0 i działa wyśmienicie. Nie wiem, co to za brednie z beznadziejnością gg2..

----------

## Mr Adam

próbowałem też wersję najnowszą z portage, ale ten sam błąd..

----------

## 13Homer

Czekaj, czekaj, ja miałem kiedyś dokładnie to samo. Zdaje się, że u mnie chodziło o niewspółpracujące ze sobą opcje, coś w rodzaju autoconnect + minimalize at startup (piszę z pamięci, być może nazywają się inaczej). Spróbuj może usunąć katalog (albo zmienić nazwę) .gg2.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Zdaje się, że u mnie chodziło o niewspółpracujące ze sobą opcje, coś w rodzaju autoconnect + minimalize at startup (piszę z pamięci, być może nazywają się inaczej).

 

Jeżeli to prawda i z tego powodu program robi segfault no to rzeczywiscie "działa wyśmienicie" i nie jest beznadzieny...

----------

## 13Homer

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Jeżeli to prawda i z tego powodu program robi segfault no to rzeczywiscie "działa wyśmienicie" i nie jest beznadzieny...

 

A słyszałeś kiedyś o czymś takim, co nazywa się potocznie "bugs" i usuwa się to w kolejnych wersjach oprogramowania?

----------

## no4b

To nie jest przedmiotem rozmowy. Program, który robi takie rzeczy bez wątpienia NIE działa wyśmienicie.

----------

## Mr Adam

no4b, dlaczego tak nie lubisz GTK?

----------

## no4b

Nie odpiszę, bo nie chcę rozpętać tutaj flame. Jestem pewien, że jaki powód bym nie podał, to znajdzie się kilka osób, które uprą się, że nie mam racji, następnie ja się nie będę mógł z tym zgodzić, całość zostanie powtórzona kilka razy, nigdzie nie zajdziemy, a wszyscy stracimy czas.

----------

## Mr Adam

jak chcesz..

problem był w tym, że kadu i gnugadu mają takie same katalogi configów (  kadu i gnugadu .gg ), bo jego usunięciu gnugadu się uruchomiło, tylko że jest do dupy, nie chce mi załadować listy kontaktów, zawiesza się etc.

przynosi wstyd GTK  :Razz:  , no może przesadzam

----------

